# Kat Von D Eyeshadow Palettes



## captodometer (Dec 31, 2010)

Ludwig






  	True Love


----------



## deathcabber (Aug 6, 2011)

Kat Von D Tattoo Chronicles Vol. 1:









  	Tijuana, Taxidermy, Hollywood, Peanut





  	Redemption, Solitude, Heartkiller, Baudelaire





  	Monastery, Poe Blue, Nite Owl, Lemmy

  	-----------------------------------------------------------------

  	Kat Von D Momento Mori Palette:










  	True (cream shadow, not pictured b/c it dried up), Solitude, Meditation, Agatha Pink, Sugar Skull, Peggy, Hard Luck, Tijuana

  	---------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Kat Von D Gypsy Palette:









  	Lucifer, Stryker, Frankie, Hawkwind, Brass Knuckles (Cream Shadow, not pictured b/c it dried up), Birdcage, Ego Sum, Gunner

  	------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Kat Von D Metal Orchestra Palette:









  	First Class, Techno, Thrasher, Dagger, Lucifer, Glock, Razor Gray, Slayer (cream shadow, not pictured b/c it dried up)

  	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Kat Von D True Romance Palette:









  	Peanut, Benji (cream shadow), Rebekah, Lucifer, Cholita, Skiba, Babe, Missy

  	-------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Kat Von D Angeles Palette:









  	Venus, Leather, Specimen, Rehab, Peggy, Bukowski, Bellbottom, Morphine (cream shadow)

  	------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Kat Von D Truth Palette:










  	Sugar Skull, Long Distance, Snake Eyes, Finland (cream shadow), Prague, Galeano, Rehab, Sister


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

*True Love Palette*

  	From left to right: Peanut, Benji, Rebekah, Lucifer 




  	From left to right: Peanut, Benji, Rebekah, Lucifer 




  	From left to right: Cholita, Skiba, Babe, Missy




  	From left to right: Cholita, Skiba, Babe, Missy


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Truth Palette*

  	From left to right: Sugar Skull, Long Distance, Snake eyes, Finland(Cream) 




  	From left to right: Sugar Skull, Long Distance, Snake eyes, Finland(Cream)




  	From left to right: Prague, Galeano, Rehab, Sister 




  	From left to right: Prague, Galeano, Rehab, Sister


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Beethoven Palette*

  	From left to right: Lucifer, Speed Blue, Razor Gray, Tequila




  	From left to right: Lucifer, Speed Blue, Razor Gray, Tequila




  	From left to right: Sinner, Rad Purple, Leather, Galeano




  	From left to right: Sinner, Rad Purple, Leather, Galeano


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 19, 2011)

More photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 7, 2012)

"Mi Vida Loca" Eye Shadow Palette.  More photos & full review here.


----------

